# استخدام نظم المعلومات الجغرافية gis في مجال الاتصالات



## جغرافية المملكة (29 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا عضوة جديدة انظممت اليكم مؤخرا

واقوم بجمع بعض المعلومات التي قد تساعدني في رسالة الماجستير 

وهو بعنوان استخدام نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في مجال الاتصالات

حيث انني ليس لدي ادنى فكرة حول الاتصالات وما مدى استفادتهم من نظم المعلومات الجغرافية

فأي معلومة ولو كانت بسيطة ارجوا افادتي بها لحاجتي الماسة لها 


ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## shatobr (30 أكتوبر 2009)

just quick note might help you
GPS is used to locate Mobile Phone also one of the applications that will soon implanted in North America is using GPS when someone call 911 from Mobile phone or through IP phone
sorry for writing in english as I don't have Arabic keyboard in my labtop


----------



## المهندس عمر عزيز (26 يناير 2010)

*الاتصالات ونظم المعلومات*

[FONT=&quot]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[/FONT] 
[FONT=&quot]وبعد....اخواني ...واخواتي[/FONT]
وبعد.. 

احب اشكر العضو المميز على هذا الموضوع قرأت فيما سبق موضوع مماثل لهذا الموضوع للمتابعه على هذا الرابط


الاتصالات ونظم المعلومات
يا رب تستفيدوا 

نسالكم الدعاء
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## owny (24 أبريل 2010)

نظام GIS هو اختصار لمصطلح geographic information system وهذا النظام يستخدم لتحديد المواقع وهو عباره عن رسيفر يرسل اشارات الى المستقبل وهو laptop لتحديد الموقع وهو مرتبط بالاقمار الصناعية والرسيف يعمل تحديث لموقعة كل خمس ثوان وتكون طبعا خارطة المواقع على الجهاز ويمكن ان يقوم بعمل تتبع للرسيفر


----------



## احمد سعادة (24 أبريل 2010)

وعليكم السلام قد تستفيدي منه في تحديد مواقع مقترحة للابراج


----------



## UAEngineer (5 مايو 2010)

*استخدام نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في ادارة شبكات الاتصالات*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
باختصار هناك عدة استخدامات لانظمة المعلومات الجغرافيه GIS ومنها الاتصالات.. فبالامكان وضع هذا النظام ومن خلال ملقمات وسيرفرات خاصه ومعزولة ترتبط مع وسائل واجهزة وسرفرات ادارة شبكات الاتصالات للتمكن من ادارة المعلومات والبيانات لشبكات الاتصالات المختلفة من خلال مركز ادارة الشبكات واستخدامها واخراجها وتبادلها مع الاخرين بسهوله ويسر ومدعمه بالخرائط . حيث انا برامج GIS بشكل عام تساعد على ادارة البيانات بمختلف تفاصيلها وانواعها مدعمة بالخرائط.. ومن اهم استخداماته التخطيط لشبكات الاتصالات المستقبليه وكيف استخدامها وتطويرها وتقديمها للاخرين بشكل مختصر ومفيد وسهل الحصول عليه .
حيث من الممكن انتاج خارطة لدولة ما او لمنطقه او مدينه ما ووضع عليها شبكات الاتصالات المختلفة سلكيه او لاسلكيه مع سهولة ادارة المواقع التي ستحتوي كل البيانات بمختلف انواعها او ال format الخاص بها وبشكل عام ايضا هي نقله نوعيه لادارة البيانات والخرائط معا والانتقال والتحول من نظام اوتوكاد الى GIS.​


----------



## مزن محمود (2 يناير 2014)

جزاكم الله خير و يا ريت مزيد من الشرح و التفصيل


----------



## ehababdalaty (7 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم يمكن استخدام GIS في GSM لعمل قاعدة بيانات للشبكة بتفاصيل كل محطة لاستخدامها في عمليات الصيانة وفي مجال Fiber optic في تحديد مسار الشبكات سواء في التنفيذ او اعمال الصيانة بعد ذلك.


----------

